# I've got a little gyno, But want to start another cycle.What would you recomend?



## ferretguy2008 (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm 6'2 and 166 lbs. I'm a hard gainer and the only thing that seems to put on mass is PH. I tried creatine and it didn't do anything.
I think the reason I got gyno was because I did 2 cycles of PH but didn't use a PCT. (I didn't know I was supposed to at the time.)About 6 months ago I tried a cycle and did a PCT of Novedex. My nipple are still sore, puffy and a lump behind it. It's not terrible now, and I know I can't reverse it, I just don't want it to get any worse when I do another cycle.

So what PH and PCT would you recommend? I'm looking to put on 6-12 ponds in a month.Anymore than 12 would be bad ass, but I don't see that happening.
I don't care about health risks, I just don't want no damn titts! lol
I was thinking of getting some Letro to take with my cycle, but I don't know where to get any.
If you have any advice, please help!
Thanks,
Justin.


----------



## tballz (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm guessing novedex isn't nolvadex.  Nolvadex is what you should be using for pct.  You can get it at the cem store...liquid tamox.


----------



## nni (Mar 26, 2010)

anything you do will likely make it worse, be prepared for that.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 26, 2010)

Yep, you will only aggravate it. Asking for trouble.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Mar 26, 2010)

ferretguy2008 said:


> I'm 6'2 and 166 lbs. I'm a hard gainer and the only thing that seems to put on mass is PH. I tried creatine and it didn't do anything.
> I think the reason I got gyno was because I did 2 cycles of PH but didn't use a PCT. (I didn't know I was supposed to at the time.)About 6 months ago I tried a cycle and did a PCT of Novedex. My nipple are still sore, puffy and a lump behind it. It's not terrible now, and I know I can't reverse it, I just don't want it to get any worse when I do another cycle.
> 
> So what PH and PCT would you recommend? I'm looking to put on 6-12 ponds in a month.Anymore than 12 would be bad ass, but I don't see that happening.
> ...



You're 6'2" and 166lbs???? You don't need any PH's you need to eat and get a life coach.



> I'm looking to put on 6-12 ponds in a month....I don't care about health risks



This is either a joke or you're just about one of the dumbest people on the planet.


----------



## FMJ (Mar 26, 2010)

ferretguy2008 said:


> I don't care about health risks


 
This is exactly the attitude that ruined PH's and steroids for all of us. 
Guys go ahead and fuck themselves up for the sake of not having to put in some hard work and next thing you know, everythings on the "Banned" list.
Thanks.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> You're 6'2" and 166lbs???? You don't need any PH's you need to eat and get a life coach.
> 
> 
> This is either a joke or you're just about one of the dumbest people on the planet.


 


FMJ said:


> This is exactly the attitude that ruined PH's and steroids for all of us.
> Guys go ahead and fuck themselves up for the sake of not having to put in some hard work and next thing you know, everythings on the "Banned" list.
> Thanks.


 
You guys are rough . .  did you ever stop to consider he's on his journey to gender-reassignment?

There there love, you keep popping those PHs. PM the Capt your address and he'll send you your very first training bra


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Mar 26, 2010)

FMJ said:


> This is exactly the attitude that ruined PH's and steroids for all of us.
> Guys go ahead and fuck themselves up for the sake of not having to put in some hard work and next thing you know, everythings on the "Banned" list.
> Thanks.



PH's and steroids should be banned. They're just crutches for those who lack commitment, dedication, and vision.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> PH's and steroids should be banned. They're just crutches for those who lack commitment, dedication, and vision.


 
lol, thanks O Sage One 

Im sure most Olympic athletes would strongly disagree


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> PH's and steroids should be banned. They're just crutches for those who lack commitment, dedication, and vision.



BooYah! 

Out of fairness.....to each his own. But come on, guys, the boy has TITTIES. How many poor saps have we read about with gyno due to (misuse of) PH? Over 6 feet and 160-wha? *Eat more Tuna, girlfriend!*


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2010)

Gaspari Novedex XT is a "anti-aromatase testosterone booster" - I have no idea what that means but it sounds like it was trying to give test-like results and block the aromatization of whatever is in there. 

You might check out AIFM (aromatase inhibitor for men) from Anabolic Fitness.

The AF Store :: Health Supplements Fish Oil, ALCAR, Tyler, Glucorell, Neurogenex, AIFM, Beta Alanine, Glutamine and more :: AIFM

You can go here to read some of the discussion:
Anafit Supplement Discussion


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2010)

ferretguy2008 said:


> I'm 6'2 and 166 lbs. I'm a hard gainer and the only thing that seems to put on mass is PH. I tried creatine and it didn't do anything.
> I think the reason I got gyno was because I did 2 cycles of PH but didn't use a PCT. (I didn't know I was supposed to at the time.)About 6 months ago I tried a cycle and did a PCT of Novedex. My nipple are still sore, puffy and a lump behind it. It's not terrible now, and I know I can't reverse it, I just don't want it to get any worse when I do another cycle.
> 
> So what PH and PCT would you recommend? I'm looking to put on 6-12 ponds in a month.Anymore than 12 would be bad ass, but I don't see that happening.
> ...



Just an FYI - be careful about implying that you need something that is a controlled substance. Perfect invite for a scammer.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> lol, thanks O Sage One
> 
> Im sure most Olympic athletes would strongly disagree



Right back at ya buddy  

I get mine up all naturally, no need to slap a patch on my ass or drop a pill.


Go Natural or Go Home!!

.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, you get all jacked offta Beta-Alanine???


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 26, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> Gears! They Get You Jacked!



* Irritability..
* Aggressiveness…
* Depression…
* Mood swings…
* Altered libido…
* Psychosis…
* Mental addiction…
Additional Physical Effects
* Cancer…
* Liver Damage…
* Feminizing effects in males (growth of breast tissue)…
* Male attributes in females (deepening of voice, excessive hair growth)…
* Enlarged clitoris…
* Shrunken testicles…
* Limb loss…
* Heart disease/heart attacks…
* Physical addiction…
* HIV/AIDS from the sharing of needles…
* Reduced sperm count…
* Impotence…
* Infertility…
* Baldness…
* Pain and difficulty urinating…
* Enlarged prostate…
* Baldness…
* Smaller Breast in women…
* Menstrual cycle stops…
* Adolescents experience premature closure of the growth plates (stunted growth)…


Again, to each his/her own.....I'm just sayin'..


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Mar 26, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Again, to each his/her own.....I'm just sayin'..



Nice summary


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

you forgot desirable and feared


----------



## ferretguy2008 (Mar 26, 2010)

i think novedex is a off brand wanna be of nolvadex.I'll check it out tho.
Thanks.


----------



## ferretguy2008 (Mar 26, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> You're 6'2" and 166lbs???? You don't need any PH's you need to eat and get a life coach.
> 
> 
> 
> This is either a joke or you're just about one of the dumbest people on the planet.



My first cycle I put 10 pounds on and kept 8 of it. I wouldn't have said that if I haven't experienced it first.I don't think it's that far fetched.


----------



## ferretguy2008 (Mar 26, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Gaspari Novedex XT is a "anti-aromatase testosterone booster" - I have no idea what that means but it sounds like it was trying to give test-like results and block the aromatization of whatever is in there.
> 
> You might check out AIFM (aromatase inhibitor for men) from Anabolic Fitness.
> 
> ...



Thank you, someone actually trying to be helpful.
I'll check it out, and thanks for the info about the scammers. I'll  definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## ferretguy2008 (Mar 26, 2010)

To all the people who replied with smart ass comments...

I could care less what you think. If posting comments on other peoples threads to make fun of them is what gets you off? Sounds like you're REALLY looking for attention, and it's pretty sad you're looking for it on the Internet. I'm sorry your mama didn't give you enough attention growing up, but look for it somewhere else besides my thread.
I asked for advice, not your opinion.
If you know anything about ectomorphs it's that they have the hardest time gaining muscle. Me being a ectomorph, I know this for a fact.Seeing as  you're not, it's not as easy as working out a few times a week and taking in alot of protein. I've tried the creatine, the protein, the shakes, and they hardly do anything.I go to the gym 3-4 times a week each time training a different muscle group. 
I eat healthy with alot of protein rich food. make sure i get enough sleep and recovery time. I've tried all the healthy stuff and it didn't work for me.Only the PH did.So I wanna try it again, if you have any advice on what to take, thanks. If not, don't bother commenting.


Ps: If my gyno gets any worse, I'll think about getting that black bra up there.


----------



## ferretguy2008 (Mar 26, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Yep, you will only aggravate it. Asking for trouble.



Ya I'm aware of that. I don't care if I aggravate it a little, just not too much.
Like I said, its not bad now.Nobody has ever noticed and I've asked people and they can't tell i have it.So I think if I cycle correctly, and take the right supplements to counter act the gyno while my hormones are going crazy.
I'll be okay. Any advice on what to take?


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 26, 2010)

ferretguy2008 said:


> Ya I'm aware of that. I don't care if I aggravate it a little, just not too much.
> Like I said, its not bad now.Nobody has ever noticed and I've asked people and they can't tell i have it.So I think if I cycle correctly, and take the right supplements to counter act the gyno while my hormones are going crazy.
> I'll be okay. Any advice on what to take?




The reality is that everyone starts somewhere. You're not really all that unique in your experiences. I would highly recommend that you spend some time putting together a solid diet & training program that meets your goals before spending more time w/ the chemicals. And if / when you do get more into the chemicals, educate yourself A LOT - heavyiron & the other guys here are a great source for cycle recommendations so ASK ASK ASK ASK first, so you don't make your situation worse. But given that you're a major hardgainer, look into some of the programs that are focused for hardgainers and eat everything in sight.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2010)

haha, the old etcomorph excuse for not growing . .  if you're as serious as you say you are, why not put aside the PHs and pin real gears.


----------



## Built (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, settle down folks. The OP has messed himself up because he bought a product that promised the world and the stars. What he needed all along was information. Nobody gains weight unless they overeat. Nobody loses weight unless they undereat. There is a bazillion dollar industry out there that is hell bent on convincing us otherwise.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 27, 2010)

Built said:


> Nobody gains weight unless they overeat. Nobody loses weight unless they undereat. There is a bazillion dollar industry out there that is hell bent on convincing us otherwise.



Pretty amazing it is that simple yet so misunderstood!


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Mar 27, 2010)

ferretguy2008 said:


> To all the people who replied with smart ass comments...
> :



What did you expect when you made the statement:


> I don't care about health risks,....



No one should give you any respect until you can learn to respect your body.
Wake up and get with the program 



> If you know anything about ectomorphs it's that they have the hardest time gaining muscle. Me being a ectomorph, I know this for a fact


.  

Dont pretend to speak about things you obviously don't understand. Post up your diet and exercise program and we'll tell you what you're doing wrong. Using PH's is your first problem so lets move to the next step and fix your diet and lifting progam. I'll put good money on undereating and overtraining. Post up or shut up


----------



## ZECH (Mar 27, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> PH's and steroids should be banned. They're just crutches for those who lack commitment, dedication, and vision.



I would not say ban them, but that statement is true for Ph and real steroids. Alot of people use them in place of proper training and diet. I've been friends with top national level competitors and I've seen this first hand. You can take all the gear you want, but without PROPER training and diet, its useless.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> Nice summary



Obviously, it was not my "summary".

Remind me not to take sides with you again.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Mar 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Obviously, it was not my "summary".
> 
> Remind me not to take sides with you again.



No, no..I'm with ya on this one bro.  I truely meant that was a nice list you provided


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

NJ-Surfer said:


> No, no..I'm with ya on this one bro.  I truely meant that was a nice list you provided



I gotcha.

Actually, that little list was the tip of the ice burg. I try not to be too judgemental about PH and Steroid use, but there seems to be a LOT of mis~information that is casually thrown around here....and a lot of over-eager young guys who don't have a clue as to what they're dealing with.


----------



## Raymond Sugar (Mar 30, 2010)

If you eat more calories a day then you burn off, YOU WILL GAIN WEIGHT. It took me years of trying to finally get my diet where it needed to be to put on mass. I started off at 160 and I'm 6*1. I now weigh 190. I'm still thin, but I know if i keep it up I will gain more weight. It doesnt happen overnight, be consistent with your diet. That's was my biggest problem for the longest time, consistency.


----------



## the'MAN' (Apr 22, 2010)

prety kewl guys/gal. good info. give him some shit(only way to learn b4 its way tooo late) and advise. YES RESPECT YOURSELF MAN, RESEARCH, CAUSE U HAVE TO LIVE WITH THAT BODY BOY. and you'll prolly gain the respect of others(like it matters,lol)


----------

